# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Ηλεκτροκόλληση ιταλική, INVERTER Imperia super 200. Βοήθεια.

## sotron1

Βοήθεια για ηλεκτροκόλληση ιταλική, INVERTER Imperia super 200, έχει πλακέτα μέσα EPI5002 di MARIO.

Ενώ κολλάει κανονικά στην χαμηλή ένταση, στην πιο μεγάλη δεν κολλάει.

Έχω ένα γενικό σχέδιο, χωρίς πολλές πληροφορίες. Έχει 4 μικρά τριμμεράκια που γράφουν,

MAX. I. TA
I. MAX
MAX. CU
MAX. V. ING

Κάποια βοήθεια, από κάποιον που τις ξέρει;

----------


## aris285

Μπας και εχει χαλασει το ποτενσιομετρο?

----------


## sotron1

Είναι καινούργιο.

----------


## armyros

στειλε φοτο

----------


## DIATHERM

καποτε ηταν ασσος στης ηλεκτροκολησεις η imperia τωρα εχει σκαρτεψει αρκετα....

----------

